# BBQ Sauce?



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

My bf was in Memphis for a few days on business and surprised me and brought back ribs from Blues City (if you've ever been there, you know why I'm excited!)...anyway they didn't put sauce on them so that they would keep better on the trip back...so now I need recommendations for amazing BBQ sauce that will do these ribs justice. Thanks!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh, there are so many choices! If you can order it online, try Gates or one of the more exotic sauces from Original Juan's "Pain is Good" line. Of course, those are both Kansas City-area companies...so I am biased.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

BBQ is one of my obsessions...

The first question is what kind of BBQ sauce do you and your family like?

Thin and vinegary? Sweet and tomatoey? Mustard?

Whichever you like, this book has been the best I've found to kick your que up a notch:
https://www.amazon.com/Paul-Kirks-C...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1197538569&sr=8-2

(of the dozen or so BBQ books in my library)

Hope this helps


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

jkins25 said:


> My bf was in Memphis for a few days on business and surprised me and brought back ribs from Blues City (if you've ever been there, you know why I'm excited!)...anyway they didn't put sauce on them so that they would keep better on the trip back...so now I need recommendations for amazing BBQ sauce that will do these ribs justice. Thanks!


I checked their menu on line

https://www.bluescitycafe.com/Menu_Dinner.php

Looks like they use a sweet (maple) tomato based sauce. The ribs were probably cooked with a rub to give them flavor. They might be great with no sauce, but you probably should have some as a back up.

Barbecue sauce for ribs is a somewhat different affair than sauce for, say, pulled pork. It needs to be a little thicker, more like a glaze. Since you need a sweet, thick, tomato based sauce, you are in luck because that's usually what you find at the grocery store.

After years of trial and error, you get to where you can read a barbecue sauce label and kind of know what's going to be good. Also, the good commercial sauces tend to be regional. But I googled commercial barbecue sauces and found this link that might be helpful:

https://www.cooksillustrated.com/tasting.asp?tastingid=289&bdc=3468&position=6&type=homepagefeature

Generally, I would choose a darker commercial sauce over a lighter or "redder" sauce, and I would look for one that uses sugar over high fructose corn syrup. There really are no hard and fast rules, though. Given the stakes involved, I would suggest buying more than one and tasting before applying!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Liberty Ship said:


> I checked their menu on line
> 
> https://www.bluescitycafe.com/Menu_Dinner.php
> 
> ...


Wow,they look like they have such a tremendous menu for you to choose from,looks delicious.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*BBQ*

Gentlemen

I recently used Stubbs BBQ. Not bad. But I made a marinade for steaks. I got it off th Heinz Worcestershire sauce bottle. You mix this, believe 1/4 cup to 1 cup of their sauce. Add pepper and salt to taste.
I did this as a marinade, got some great strips.
Turned them every 1/2 hour and let sit in fridge for bout 4 hours.
Best steak I ever did accidently.
Hot fire 3 imnutes each side.
God, it was a great steak.
Wife told me the best she has ever eaten.
I have been doing meat and cooking all my life. Worth the try.

Later


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Jimmy,

Are you saying 1/4 cup of Worcestershire to 1 cup of Stubbs? I can see where that would be great. Stubbs is ok stuff; there are some others. But since jkins appears to be in Michigan, I figured that she might not have access to some of the more differentiated products available to us down here!

My personal sauce for pulled pork is, I think, 2 cups of apple cider vinegar, 2 cups of ketchup (Heinz), 6 T Worcestershire, and about 2 T of freshly cracked black pepper. Simmer on very low for about an hour.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*BBQ*

Gentlemen, Liberty Ship,

I apologize, it is 1/4 cup of the Worcestershire sauce with a cup of the heinz sauce, not Stubs.
The stubbs is a good overall sauce.
Not for pulled pork.
When we do BBQ, like NC BBQ. We invite a friend up from NC to do this for us. The best in the world!
Hope she lives forever.

Nice day my friends


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Oh, there are so many choices! If you can order it online, try Gates or one of the more exotic sauces from Original Juan's "Pain is Good" line. Of course, those are both Kansas City-area companies...so I am biased.


TMMKC:

Please refrain, in future, from mentioning Gates barbecue on a forum populated by many who do not live in and are no longer regularly able to get to KC.

Some of these gentlemen may find that they are awakened in the middle of the night by hallucinations both auditory ("_Hi, may I help yew?_") and gustatory (burnt ends & pitchers of Boulevard pale ale) and they may become _extremely _agitated and distraught at being reminded of exactly how long it has been since they had decent ribs.

I'm sure you understand.

EGF

Postscript: Gates in a bottle is lovely, but it ain't really Gates.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

egadfly said:


> TMMKC:
> 
> Please refrain, in future, from mentioning Gates barbecue on a forum populated by many who do not live in and are no longer regularly able to get to KC.
> 
> ...


+1...LOL


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

If they're Memphis ribs then try some Corky's or Rendezvous sauce, although you'd have to order them (or go back to Memphis).


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I use Maull's. https://www.maull.com/


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

AlanC said:


> If they're Memphis ribs then try some Corky's or Rendezvous sauce, although you'd have to order them (or go back to Memphis).


What's the name of the BBQ joint in downtown Memphis where you enter from the alley? Decent-sized place...two floors. I've only been once but it was very good, as I recall.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

radix023 said:


> BBQ is one of my obsessions...
> 
> The first question is what kind of BBQ sauce do you and your family like?
> 
> ...


I too love BBQ, smoke my turkey each year, smoked prime rib for Christmas, ribs for birthday, and everything else in between.

Make your own sause, its the way to go.

Here is one site I go to all the time and have had success with what they offer up. I own this type of smoker and it works fantastic for the price (many BBQ champions cook on these so good Q can come from it)..

No sauces listed here but check it out if you are into Q

https://www.virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

Duke Grad: Not all of us are gents  
Anyway, I am saving all of these excellent suggestions, but for this rack of ribs time was an issue...and so I tried to do the best that I could picking at the grocery store (given the suggestions about a darker, maple based sauce) and settled on Jack Daniels. They weren't as good as when I have actually eaten them *in* Blues City Cafe, but they were still better than any ribs you get in Michigan!
TMMKC: I think that the place you are thinking of is Rendezvous...popular, but Blues City is better imho.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Yes, TMMKC, you're thinking of Rendezvous. 

I've not had Blues City, I confess. Is it on Beale?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

jkins25 said:


> Duke Grad: Not all of us are gents
> Anyway, I am saving all of these excellent suggestions, but for this rack of ribs time was an issue...and so I tried to do the best that I could picking at the grocery store (given the suggestions about a darker, maple based sauce) and settled on Jack Daniels. They weren't as good as when I have actually eaten them *in* Blues City Cafe, but they were still better than any ribs you get in Michigan!
> TMMKC: I think that the place you are thinking of is Rendezvous...popular, but Blues City is better imho.


Jack Daniels would have been one of my choices for store-bought, under the circumstances.

Don't be a stranger, and be sure to check out the "Women's Fashion and Tailored Clothing" section!


----------



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

Indeed, it is on Beale Street. I dress well enough to please myself when it comes to women's clothing...but I come here to fulfill my appreciation for the equivalent in men's clothing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about trying Jim Ross's old fashioned barbeque sauce,He's a Texan himself.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> What's the name of the BBQ joint in downtown Memphis where you enter from the alley? Decent-sized place...two floors. I've only been once but it was very good, as I recall.


Sounds like the Rendezvous.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

anglophile23 said:


> Sounds like the Rendezvous.


That's it! Thanks Anglo and Alan. Great atmosphere...even better food.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

This one place I worked we put in this fake smoked liquid that was so good. Anyway, there is a barbeque sause that has this smoked liquid in it. Boy, I sure wish I new the name of that barbeque sause, because it is the best.

I used to think all barbeque sause' had to have molasses in it, but I guess it doesn't.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

AlanC said:


> If they're Memphis ribs then try some Corky's or Rendezvous sauce, although you'd have to order them (or go back to Memphis).


I visited a friend in Memphis and we went to Corky's. It was delicious, some of the best ribs I've had.

Since moving to South Carolina I've had both mustard-based and vinegar-based sauces. While I did not really care for the vinegar sauce, I was pleasantly surprised with how good mustard sauce is.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

In my daughter's days at Syracuse University, she put me on to the delights of Dinosaur BBQ. The place is a biker-bar looking establishment that is so crowded on weekends that I failed to gain entry on 3 separate occasions. Their popularity lead them to open a place in Manhattan, by the same name. The sauce sells in many food stores on the East Coast. Check out Dinosaur BBQ Habanero. Wash'er down with a couple of Genny Cream Ales (this WAS Syracuse!) and you will have no regrets. BTW, I had remarked in another forum that Winston-Salem, NC had the best pulled-pork BBQ. Anyone have insight on their sauce recipe down dey-uh? Happy Holidays! Bill


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

tripreed said:


> I visited a friend in Memphis and we went to Corky's. It was delicious, some of the best ribs I've had.
> 
> Since moving to South Carolina I've had both mustard-based and vinegar-based sauces. While I did not really care for the vinegar sauce, I was pleasantly surprised with how good mustard sauce is.


Corky's is awesome!


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Speaking of BBQ, I'd like to make a short film that's an homage to but it's set in Memphis and ends up at the BBQ restaurant Rendezvous.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

eyedoc2180 said:


> In my daughter's days at Syracuse University, she put me on to the delights of Dinosaur BBQ. The place is a biker-bar looking establishment that is so crowded on weekends that I failed to gain entry on 3 separate occasions. Their popularity lead them to open a place in Manhattan, by the same name. The sauce sells in many food stores on the East Coast. Check out Dinosaur BBQ Habanero. Wash'er down with a couple of Genny Cream Ales (this WAS Syracuse!) and you will have no regrets. BTW, I had remarked in another forum that Winston-Salem, NC had the best pulled-pork BBQ. Anyone have insight on their sauce recipe down dey-uh? Happy Holidays! Bill


That Carolina sauce us usually just a strong vinegar sauce heated up with pepper. This one would probably be representative.

They tend to eat their pulled pork with a vinegar based cole slaw and hush puppies. The trick would be to use pork shoulder and cook it slow over hardwood for 8-10 hours. It should fall off the dry bone when you crack it open!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

WA said:


> This one place I worked we put in this fake smoked liquid that was so good. Anyway, there is a barbeque sause that has this smoked liquid in it. Boy, I sure wish I new the name of that barbeque sause, because it is the best.
> 
> I used to think all barbeque sause' had to have molasses in it, but I guess it doesn't.


Colgain's Liquid Smoke goes into just about any chili or BBQ sauce that I make, though my family hates it.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> That Carolina sauce us usually just a strong vinegar sauce heated up with pepper. This one would probably be representative.
> 
> They tend to eat their pulled pork with a vinegar based cole slaw and hush puppies. The trick would be to use pork shoulder and cook it slow over hardwood for 8-10 hours. It should fall off the dry bone when you crack it open!


Oh, great! Now that you have conveyed the know-how, let's double up on the cholesterol meds and do some cooking. I will say again, that North Carolina stuff blows away anything I ever had on my many travels to Texas. Thank you! Bill


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

If you like sweet sauce to comliment a peppery, not necessarily spicy, rub and quick and easy sauce is a bottle of KC Masterpiece mixed with 3/4 to 1 cup of honey. Its a simple recipe that everyone seems to go for.

Also, try Dreamland (of Tuscaloosa, AL) sauce. Peppery to the spicy side. Its good on chicken and pork.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Colgain's Liquid Smoke goes into just about any chili or BBQ sauce that I make, though my family hates it.


There are several companies that make some sort of smoke additive. Hopefully Colgain's Liquid Smoke is the one I'm looking for.

Perhaps you put to much in, so your family hates it. I like adding apple branches when bbq.

Thanks eyedoc2180.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Smoke ribs, babybacks only, over low coals with Hickory and Apple (3 to 1 ratio). Hickory is the key couple with a sweet fruitwood.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Try white BBQ sauce. I love this on pork and chicken:

https://www.gggfoods.com/


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'v tried Kraft Foods BBQ Sauce before and it basically has a smoky sweet flavor to it.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

If you want white sauce go to:

https://whitetrashbbq.blogspot.com/2006/08/bbq-recipes-big-bob-gibsons-white.html

The alleged originator of white sauce is Big Bob Gibson of Decatur, Alabama, and the recipe is the worst kept secret of the BBQ business as he would give it to anyone who asked.


----------

